# Techpowerup HWBot team!



## D_o_S (Jan 5, 2007)

***Please use this new HWBot thread here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-hwbot-club.189088/#post-2961699


Hi all,

we have launched a HWBot team for everyone/anyone to participate in! What is HWBot? How do I join? Read here.

Good luck, and may we move on to world domination!


----------



## L|NK|N (Jan 5, 2007)

Joined.  Will start submitting stuff this evening.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 5, 2007)

It doesn't know my CPU, checked the Xeon list, they have "Willamette Xeon"s  in it. The thing is called Foster, n00bs.


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 5, 2007)

oh cool, i register before 5 min, and now i am in techpowerup team  Cool  

ok let the bench begin   After 30 min i submit 3Dmark 2003 and 2005


----------



## JC316 (Jan 5, 2007)

I sent in a few scores. PCMark and 3Dmark06.


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 5, 2007)

i sent 3dmark 2003 and 2005, later i will send more !


----------



## D_o_S (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good so far guys,

keep the results coming! Our stats should update tomorrow hopefully (typical update time is 1 day), each user should then be able to add a picture with his ranking to his sig...


----------



## D_o_S (Jan 5, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It doesn't know my CPU, checked the Xeon list, they have "Willamette Xeon"s  in it. The thing is called Foster, n00bs.




I'll pass this on to the HWBot team, asking them to add it.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 5, 2007)

we can have instead of posting results of these benches with a simple screenshot and a description,a [hwbot] list thread like many other forums.


----------



## D_o_S (Jan 6, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> we can have instead of posting results of these benches with a simple screenshot and a description,a [hwbot] list thread like many other forums.



Yes, we are considering the implementation of this, but first, we would like to see feedback from users - there is no point in setting up several threads, which would clutter the forums, if no one is going to participate.

Whoever submited results yesterday can now have a picture with his ranking in his sig, however this does not seem to be working on our forums?

The link is in this format:


 , and should show up as a pic, but does not...

For those interested, we are currently ranked 92nd, with 6 points!

Also, congrats to JC316, for scoring a bronze in PCMark05 with his Venice and X1800XT! I however suggest that you upload at least a pic of the score, for validation purposes...

Good work so far, team!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 6, 2007)

i also uploaded a few results.
SP 1m,3D01 and AM3 for now.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2007)

D_o_S said:


> Also, congrats to JC316, for scoring a bronze in PCMark05 with his Venice and X1800XT! I however suggest that you upload at least a pic of the score, for validation purposes...
> 
> Good work so far, team!



Thanks, at least I am on the board. The odd thing is that I DID upload a pic. I will check and see if I can figure out whats going on.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2007)

It's showing that I uploaded a pic in my account, but it's not showing up. Can you use a screenshot that you took, or does it have to be like orb?

EDIT:
There I got it fixed, but it took my bronze trophy away , aw well, it will be back.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 6, 2007)

I signed up, submitting scores now.


----------



## D_o_S (Jan 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> It's showing that I uploaded a pic in my account, but it's not showing up. Can you use a screenshot that you took, or does it have to be like orb?
> 
> EDIT:
> There I got it fixed, but it took my bronze trophy away , aw well, it will be back.



Screenshot is fine, ORB is better, both is best.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 6, 2007)

I joined but only submitted mark 01 score and not gonna submit anymore till i get my RAM and maybe the X1950PRO


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

i will join as soon as i have my gfx card back


----------



## JC316 (Jan 7, 2007)

Whoohoo, I got my bronze trophy back!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 7, 2007)

how come we cannot have the hwbot image for our sig?i`m putting the url of the image and it sais "invalid file".
is it because the image is .png?


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 9, 2007)

OH YEA!!!! I got the gold for #1 Pentium 4!!!!!!!


EDIT:wait it put it in the wrong category dammit!!! what to do......EDIT:Got it!


----------



## JC316 (Jan 9, 2007)

How do they keep people from cheating? I find it hard to believe that a P4 did 7500MHZ.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 9, 2007)

well i got bronze for the P4 at 3869Mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks good, might give this a go!


----------



## D_o_S (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good so far guys,

verification (at least an image) is sort of necessary. Please upload one for all your results, or post a link to ORB/whatever is applicable.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 16, 2007)

well I got 2 gold, 2 silver and 2 bronze trophys just for my CPU!


----------



## richba5tard (Jan 19, 2007)

D_o_S said:


> Whoever submited results yesterday can now have a picture with his ranking in his sig, however this does not seem to be working on our forums?
> 
> The link is in this format:
> 
> ...



Vbulletin can be configured to disable dynamic images, ask the admin to enable it.

http://www.hwbot.org/hwbot.faqs.and.guides.do#faq_306



> How do they keep people from cheating? I find it hard to believe that a P4 did 7500MHZ.


We have multiple 'result moderators' who check the daily submitted results, and respond to results being reported as suspicious. The 7.5Ghz P4 is genuine.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

come on ppl sign up for this and submit ur benchies. we only have 13 ppl on our team and I know there are alot more ppl here than that. its kinda a competition to see where ur CPU and vid card ranks. I mean I dont have the best but have some best in my class. only 9 benchmarks submitted and got 8 trophys.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 20, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> come on ppl sign up for this and submit ur benchies. we only have 13 ppl on our team and I know there are alot more ppl here than that. its kinda a competition to see where ur CPU and vid card ranks. I mean I dont have the best but have some best in my class. only 9 benchmarks submitted and got 8 trophys.




I am in a brutal catagory, some of those guys are running rediculous scores, that or they are very good photoshoppers.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 20, 2007)

Signed up. Sorry taz but looks like you got beaten in some


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2007)

well i signed up, but how do i get some awards   i only did 3Dmark 05,06 i want so damn awards   or do i need better scores


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Signed up. Sorry taz but looks like you got beaten in some



thats the whole point.....I have better scores comin next week with new memory and I was wonderin when youd come in and take some of my trophys lol


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well i signed up, but how do i get some awards   i only did 3Dmark 05,06 i want so damn awards   or do i need better scores



get the best scores for your CPU or vid card on some benchies


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I am in a brutal catagory, some of those guys are running rediculous scores, that or they are very good photoshoppers.




I need to do some work to get my P4 524 past 5.5Ghz


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> get the best scores for your CPU or vid card on some benchies



well look at these   thats what your talking about right ?


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

well what did to get an idea what scores to aim for, I went to Benchmark results->search->type in CPU or vid card name or find your hardware in the list
I did a screen shot of the X1950XT results as a example for ya:





and yours is looking to be number 1 in the single X1950 XT class of Aquamark


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> well what did to get an idea what scores to aim for, I went to Benchmark results->search->type in CPU or vid card name or find your hardware in the list
> I did a screen shot of the X1950XT results as a example for ya:
> View attachment 5754
> 
> ...



so wheres my awards   
forget it i guess it takes some time   i got some


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so wheres my awards
> forget it i guess it takes some time   i got some



it took a few hours for some and others did it almost instantly for me


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> it took a few hours for some and others did it almost instantly for me



i think it took more then a few for me  

i want to put my P4 520J in and see what i can do but i hate changing the CPU out cuz ive gotten 4.5ghz but for some reason in SM2.0 its funked up after 14X315 "4410GHz" its starts to read it wrong but the CPU-Z reads it right but i never tryed to see how high it would go


----------



## ace80 (Jan 20, 2007)

Just joined, girlfriends going out tonight so i'll let the windows open and aim for 5Ghz and run some benches.


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2007)

How do i fix this does anyone know


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> How do i fix this does anyone know




wow I had the same problem a couple mins ago and all I did was turn on ATITool and O/C and somehow it worked


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 20, 2007)

hey Demos, have you used PiFast before because idk what to put in to get the results like the others? I get either way too low or way too high


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 1, 2007)

Just joined and looking forward to helping out the team!

LoL, couldn't submit anything as of yet because my main hardware isn't even listed (_MOBILE A64 3200+ ClawHammer CPU and ATi X1300XT Vid Card_)!

*EDIT - WoW, that was quick! They added my vid card within a half hour after I first requested it!


----------



## Demos_sav (Mar 1, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> hey Demos, have you used PiFast before because idk what to put in to get the results like the others? I get either way too low or way too high



Ok, you should input the result circled in the picture attached

http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cgckr9.jpg


----------



## mortal (Mar 3, 2007)

Come on guys, i am only one in my team and i scored better then you all.


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 3, 2007)

Has anyone here benched and submitted results using Windows Vista OS as of yet? I fear that I'm lossing rank because of this. I noticed that I lost a place to someone who just submitted a new result using Windows XP. Man, I don't want to have to install XP just so I can compete with people using an outdated OS!  

FYI, this is in reference to my vid card benches. I was ousted from 1st place in 3DMark03 to someone using Win XP, same vid card with slower clocks (_His = 600/842 - Mine = 620/920_) and a fairly better CPU (_His = AMD64 3700+ S939 @ 2.9Ghz - Mine = AMD64 Mobile 3200+ S754 @ 2.0Ghz_). Do you think that using XP vs Vista and having a newer gen/faster CPU makes that much of a difference even though my card is clocked faster?

P.S - Also, has anyone attempted to run PCMark on Vista yet? I get an error about Windows Media Encoder 9 even after I installed it and updated it so I fail to get a score as a result!



​


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 10, 2007)

ok Im in...  man my pc mark score is sad!!!!  4100.  Is that low or what??


----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 17, 2007)

I got a bronze for PCMARK05


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

can i join?
and what do i have to do?


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2007)

pt said:


> can i join?
> and what do i have to do?



its on the link on the 1st page, but when you submit a score make sure you dont type the whole name of the cpu or card, cuz just type the 1st couple of letters then it well have a list come down then find yours and click it.


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its on the link on the 1st page, but when you submit a score make sure you dont type the whole name of the cpu or card, cuz just type the 1st couple of letters then it well have a list come down then find yours and click it.



kk, just registed
will submit scores tomorrow


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

just added cpu-z and super pi, low timmings on ram helped a lot on super pi
i'm almost running 800mhz with 3-3-3-9


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

added cpu-z and super pi at 2700mhz
going to add today at 2800mhz and ram at 401mhz 3-3-3-9


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

got 4th place in cpu-z and superpir for my system


----------



## pt (Apr 21, 2007)

bump
c'mon guys, join us 


edit: 5 posts in a row, and no commetens :shadedshu


----------



## ace80 (Apr 25, 2007)

Added a few more scores with new rig. Should get a few medals even a couple of tropheys


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 2, 2007)

just saw this nice announcement from the hwbot guys


----------



## pt (Jul 2, 2007)

however, the thread is pretty much dead... 
last post before yours:
04-25-2007, 12:17 AM


----------



## D_o_S (Jul 2, 2007)

pt said:


> however, the thread is pretty much dead...
> last post before yours:
> 04-25-2007, 12:17 AM



Hey, I'm still here!

We're ranked 84th so far, and moving down  We need to do something about that...

Also, good to see our team mentioned in the HWBot announcement


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't wotty about that. When I get my C2D e6420 I'll get some more awards for my 7600gs, x300 se, x500. I am sure of that. I'll also try to get some points for my C2D and 8800gts 320mb but you all know that's very hard...everybody is using water/ln2 or other exotic(and expensive) cooling. BUT I'LL SURE TRY


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey, this would be pretty cool to get a big team of us up to compete and have some fun. I will join tonight if I have the extra time.


----------



## little geek (Jul 2, 2007)

i think this might be a typing error but look what sum1 submitted for 3dmark01....
n/a. 2 marks - 2fast4u (XtremeResources) - (2x GeForce 7800 GT @ 649/722mhz) lol



http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=505472


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 2, 2007)

^ 

It's like they pour on the insult by have the comparison chart showing a downward arrow pointing at the pitiful 2. Good stuff... I hope they don't fix that just for the humor in it.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 2, 2007)

so guys I'm having trouble getting points for my scores?!
I submitted pics and orb for each, does each pic have to have cpu-z also?


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 2, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> so guys I'm having trouble getting points for my scores?!
> I submitted pics and orb for each, does each pic have to have cpu-z also?



Look, your scores do not point to any hardware on the database.

For example you say your processor is an Intel Core Duo T2600. But in the database it is registered as Core T2600.

And you say your vid card is an ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB gddr3 but in the database this is registered as Radeon x1600 Mobility.

This is what you have to do:

First edit your scores pic#1

Then just put a keyword to your processor/videocard so a drop down box will appear with all the matches pic#2.1 and pic#2.2

Save the edits and you are all done


----------



## D_o_S (Jul 3, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Don't wotty about that. When I get my C2D e6420 I'll get some more awards for my 7600gs, x300 se, x500. I am sure of that. I'll also try to get some points for my C2D and 8800gts 320mb but you all know that's very hard...everybody is using water/ln2 or other exotic(and expensive) cooling. BUT I'LL SURE TRY



Great, keep up the good work  You're the one with the most points from our team, congrats


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 3, 2007)

D_o_S said:


> Great, keep up the good work  You're the one with the most points from our team, congrats



Don't worry.I will. More points are on the way


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 3, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Look, your scores do not point to any hardware on the database.
> 
> For example you say your processor is an Intel Core Duo T2600. But in the database it is registered as Core T2600.
> 
> ...



well that explains it  thanks bro!


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 3, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> well that explains it  thanks bro!



Absolutely no problem mate

P.S.Use the thanks button


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2007)

i bumped you up.. who would have thought it my ti4200 took 2nd place in AQ3(for ti4200s)

we are now 76th w/178 points

in comparison XS is 85th


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i bumped you up.. who would have thought it my ti4200 took 2nd place in AQ3(for ti4200s)
> 
> we are now 76th w/178 points
> 
> in comparison XS is 85th



Nice...

I have added a few relults with my P4 s478 on ASUS P4C800 Deluxe just bought. I'll get some more points when I get a proper cooler(for now I am stuck with the stock cooling). So if anyone has an EXCELLENT one but REALLY cheap shipped to Cyprus contact me


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 14, 2007)

Just uploaded some results however I can't get PCMark 05 to work even though I install WME 9 I still can't get it to complete that particular test (Audio and Video encoding). So far I have posted: 3DMark 03, 3DMark 06, SuperPi, CPU-Z. Although some still need validation.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 14, 2007)

You also need Media Player 10 or newer to be installed

EDIT:I can't see you in the team. Are you sure you registered? What is your name?


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 15, 2007)

I used my gamer nick "Boomer" when I joined the team , that's probably why you can't find me Demos_sav .


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

I just joined the TPU HwBot team. Using same name as I do on this forum. I guess I'll start installing the 3dMarks and other benches HWBot uses. Question though, do I take screenshots and submit that to HwBot? I am assuming so. I hope my submissions can help TPU get a higher ranking, though I don't think my system will be able to bring it too high without a DX9 Brawler card (i.e. hd2900/8800's, yes they're DX10 capable, but right now I consider them DX9 Brawlers).

 TPU HwBot Team FTW!


----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I just joined the TPU HwBot team. Using same name as I do on this forum. I guess I'll start installing the 3dMarks and other benches HWBot uses. Question though, do I take screenshots and submit that to HwBot? I am assuming so. I hope my submissions can help TPU get a higher ranking, though I don't think my system will be able to bring it too high without a DX9 Brawler card (i.e. hd2900/8800's, yes they're DX10 capable, but right now I consider them DX9 Brawlers).
> 
> TPU HwBot Team FTW!



The 3dmark and PCmark benches use orb links the rest is pretty much all screenshots.....Dont worry you dont need an hd2900 or 8800 to get points every piece of hardware has its own rankings my hardware isnt as good as yours and im #3 on the team...Just do what you can we need all the help we can get.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I just joined the TPU HwBot team. Using same name as I do on this forum. I guess I'll start installing the 3dMarks and other benches HWBot uses. Question though, do I take screenshots and submit that to HwBot? I am assuming so. I hope my submissions can help TPU get a higher ranking, though I don't think my system will be able to bring it too high without a DX9 Brawler card (i.e. hd2900/8800's, yes they're DX10 capable, but right now I consider them DX9 Brawlers).
> 
> TPU HwBot Team FTW!



Yep.that's right. Just take a screenshot, or an ORB link, or both and submit your results


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I've submitted both 3dMark 05 and Aquamark scores. I didn't score my highest on either, but figured they're worth submission at least! 
I got 10, 814 in 3dM05 (I've hit mid to upper 12k in XP...I will get there again!), and 119, 484 in Aquamark...


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Well I've submitted both 3dMark 05 and Aquamark scores. I didn't score my highest on either, but figured they're worth submission at least!
> I got 10, 814 in 3dM05 (I've hit mid to upper 12k in XP...I will get there again!), and 119, 484 in Aquamark...



GOOD!!!

BTW: I think either their server is down or they got hacked


----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 15, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> GOOD!!!
> 
> BTW: I think either their server is down or they got hacked



Its back up now but im missing some points.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I just joined the TPU HwBot team. Using same name as I do on this forum. I guess I'll start installing the 3dMarks and other benches HWBot uses. Question though, do I take screenshots and submit that to HwBot? I am assuming so. I hope my submissions can help TPU get a higher ranking, though I don't think my system will be able to bring it too high without a DX9 Brawler card (i.e. hd2900/8800's, yes they're DX10 capable, but right now I consider them DX9 Brawlers).
> 
> TPU HwBot Team FTW!



even my old ti4200 scored some points... you dont havew to have the best hardware to get points you just have to have more old stuff  than new stuff if you want the most points


man i lost points to  almost a full point since yesterday


im tempted to boot up my old celeron 433 and p3 933/700 and post scores with those  stupid things may get more points than my a64


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 15, 2007)

cdawall said:


> even my old ti4200 scored some points... you dont havew to have the best hardware to get points you just have to have more old stuff  than new stuff if you want the most points
> 
> 
> man i lost points to  almost a full point since yesterday
> ...



Please do and get as some more points I fired up my p3 450MHz @ 650MHz(stock cooling)


----------



## cdawall (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## pt (Jul 15, 2007)

cdawall said:


>



woot?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 15, 2007)

pt said:


> woot?



.8pts and a 100mhz oc on a DELL MOBO


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 15, 2007)

COOL

How about those P3's now?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

Well if older stuff helps with points, I'll have to get my G/F's rig going (it's my old gaming/OC rig).

It's got:
P4 630 3.0 @ 3.6
1GB DDR400 @ DDR460, 3-3-3-8
ATI Radeon x850pro 256MB AGP, Modded to x850XT-PE, 16 Pipes, and overclocked some more (has AC Cooler on it) to 560 GPU, 615 Mem (Not bad from 500/500 Pro speeds). 
A couple PATA HDD's, an 80gb and a 160gb.

I'm sure it'll score a few points! I am starting to see how HWBot can get popular, and I'm suprised it's been so overlooked at TPU. I overlooked it for a while, now that I know what it's about I like and support it! Plus it shows support for TPU which I also like!


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 15, 2007)

It will be hard to get points with that cpu....These beasts overclock like hell. What you need, is hardware that only few people have. Look at me, I am the only person who has a Pentium 4 519K.

Pentium 4 630 @ 6195MHz?

Maybe you can gather some points with that gpu though


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

My 630 would OC decently, but I was limited by MB and cheap RAM, and the Zalman cooler started having issues when I was at 1.5v at 4.0GHZ...But I could get up there, I just didn't like 60C load temps. Granted that's borderline, but too hot for my likings! But at 3.6 it idles in low 30's, and loads in the upper 40's at stock vcore. Good chip for sure, at least for a prescott.

I'm hoping the GPU'll net some more points.

I could fire up my old Socket A AMD Athlon 1.4ghz, 256mb SDram, GF2 MX440...I'd have to find all the pieces and put it back together, but I'm not sure how many people have the first version of Athlon out there!


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 16, 2007)

Kursah said:


> My 630 would OC decently, but I was limited by MB and cheap RAM, and the Zalman cooler started having issues when I was at 1.5v at 4.0GHZ...But I could get up there, I just didn't like 60C load temps. Granted that's borderline, but too hot for my likings! But at 3.6 it idles in low 30's, and loads in the upper 40's at stock vcore. Good chip for sure, at least for a prescott.
> 
> I'm hoping the GPU'll net some more points.
> 
> I could fire up my old Socket A AMD Athlon 1.4ghz, 256mb SDram, GF2 MX440...I'd have to find all the pieces and put it back together, but I'm not sure how many people have the first version of Athlon out there!



Well, get to that. 2 people have the one with fsb100 and 6 the one with 133fsb


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2007)

LoL! I got a whole 1.7 Pts for Aquamark and 0.0 points for 3dMark 05...


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 16, 2007)

Kursah said:


> LoL! I got a whole 1.7 Pts for Aquamark and 0.0 points for 3dMark 05...



That seems a bit strange

Just checked....You need at least 11374


----------



## Kursah (Jul 17, 2007)

I re-installed XP Pro SP2, got all updates, got BF2142 running, next will be new benches with higher scores! I've hit almost 12k before with this setup, I can do it again (in 3dm05 that is...)! I will give TPU's HwBot something better than what Vista provided!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2007)

got a s478 p4 sitting in my room now and if i can sort out the broken cooler bracket i will pst scores with that. mobo is a MSI PT880 neo2 w/ a 3.2ghz P4 (no idea what one, but it has 800mhz FSB)


oh and it has an AGP radeon 7500


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 17, 2007)

OK everybody...let the benching begiiiiiiiin


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 18, 2007)

Alright guys here is a little update on my PCMark 05 problem. I got Windows Media Encoder 9 installed a long with WMP 11, but the encoding benchmarks in PCMark 05 still doesn't work. If any of you guys have an idea on how to fix this please feel free to PM me. Btw just upped some new benchies and scored some more points for TPU


----------



## D_o_S (Jul 18, 2007)

We're ranked 70th so far, getting to 68 shouldn't be much of a problem, but there is quite a jump to 67...

Anyhow, keep up the good work guys


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2007)

D_o_S said:


> We're ranked 70th so far, getting to 68 shouldn't be much of a problem, but there is quite a jump to 67...
> 
> Anyhow, keep up the good work guys



lol 40+ pts between 67 and 68


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 18, 2007)

Frederik_s or Boomer try installing XP and tell us if you still have that problem

Added a few benchmarks of my MX420.All 1st places except in 3DMark01 2nd. But I think the guy who's being first is cheating...I mean come on, MX420 @ AGP 8x???? They can barely run 4x


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 18, 2007)

Frederik S said:


> Alright guys here is a little update on my PCMark 05 problem. I got Windows Media Encoder 9 installed a long with WMP 11, but the encoding benchmarks in PCMark 05 still doesn't work. If any of you guys have an idea on how to fix this please feel free to PM me. Btw just upped some new benchies and scored some more points for TPU



I had to disable my antivirus completely. Not just Control centre's and the like but every remnant that may be left running. Then it started to work.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok guys this is how I got all those points. LOL

P.S. Excuse my "hand" writing:shadedshu


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

This is very discouraging. TPU has almost 25000 members and only 42 are registered in hwbot in our team


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> This is very discouraging. TPU has almost 25000 members and only 42 are registered in hwbot in our team



yes it is very sad we could compete with the top dogs if everyone participated

w1z should make a contest out of it


----------



## pt (Jul 21, 2007)

some are on other teams


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

pssht leave ashentech its way behind TPU not enough ppl on that team


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

pt said:


> some are on other teams



So 24000 people are on other teams? *24000?*

BTW cdawall you are right. We should get more publicity for our team....a competitio or contest with prizes should be the way to do it


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 21, 2007)

I feel stupid for asking this, but how does HWBot score you?


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> I feel stupid for asking this, but how does HWBot score you?



Well,don't.

You run all those benchmarks(PCMarks/3dmarks.superpi,cpu-z+++++) and you put the score you get in hwbot. Then you get some points if your hardware's score is amongst the top ones in its category or even in the world

So go join our team HwBot *TPU TEAM ROCKS*


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 21, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Well,don't.
> 
> You run all those benchmarks(PCMarks/3dmarks.superpi,cpu-z+++++) and you put the score you get in hwbot. Then you get some points if your hardware's score is amongst the top ones in its category or even in the world
> 
> So go join our team HwBot *TPU TEAM ROCKS*



Crap, no wonder I haven't got any points yet.  Cpu=can't overclock.  x1400=just plain crap...


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Crap, no wonder I haven't got any points yet.  Cpu=can't overclock.  x1400=just plain crap...



Just checked your profile in HwBot.

You would get points if you have seen post #65 on page 3


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 21, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Just checked your profile in HwBot.
> 
> You would get points if you have seen post #65 on page 3



Huh, ok.  Do I have to do that for the motherboard and ram to (wait for the drop down) or just for the cpu and gfx.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Huh, ok.  Do I have to do that for the motherboard and ram to (wait for the drop down) or just for the cpu and gfx.



CPU & GFX is fine. Motherboard and Ram is just for information. YOU DON'T HAVE TO PUT ANYTHING


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 21, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> CPU & GFX is fine. Motherboard and Ram is just for information. YOU DON'T HAVE TO PUT ANYTHING



Ahh ok, fixed the two benchmarks I have so far.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Ahh ok, fixed the two benchmarks I have so far.



OK now get some more benchmarks... Your points will be awarded to you every one hour (4:00,5:00,6:00 etc)


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 21, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> OK now get some more benchmarks... Your points will be awarded to you every one hour (4:00,5:00,6:00 etc)



lol, I'm going, but I have to go to work in an hour


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Crap, no wonder I haven't got any points yet.  Cpu=can't overclock.  x1400=just plain crap...



dont worry bout the X1400 my ti4200 scored points they give you points in comparo to other cards and the cards identical to yours ie i have the 3rd place in AQ3 with my ti4200 it gives me X points for overall placement plus x points for 3rd place amongst the ti4200s


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, I'm going, but I have to go to work in an hour



OK we'll wait


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quick Question, How many digits should Pi fast be ran to?


----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Quick Question, How many digits should Pi fast be ran to?



Use the MS DOS batch file it will run by its self.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Use the MS DOS batch file it will run by its self.



your thinking pifast

super pi is 1m

and then there is another for 32m


----------



## pt (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> your thinking pifast
> 
> super pi is 1m
> 
> and then there is another for 32m



He asked about Pifast.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> He asked about Pifast.



no super pi


kwchang007 said:


> Quick Question, How many digits should Pi fast be ran to?



^^^see?^^^


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> no super pi
> 
> 
> ^^^see?^^^



see what? you are just showing us that he said PiFast


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> see what? you are just showing us that he said PiFast



lol holy crap yeah i guess he did  should pi looked like super pi damn cheapo LCD


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol holy crap yeah i guess he did  should pi looked like super pi damn cheapo LCD



LOL, nevermind. Actually when I got the notification e-mail I also read super-pi.Even though my lcd wasn't so cheap

Now guys, START BENCHING


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> LOL, nevermind. Actually when I got the notification e-mail I also read super-pi.Even though my lcd wasn't so cheap
> 
> Now guys, START BENCHING



now i dont feel so bad 

you know what i blame opera


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> now i dont feel so bad
> 
> you know what i blame opera



I was using it too, until I downloaded IE 7 just to check it out. Now I don't wanna try anything else


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 22, 2007)

YAY I HAVE POINTS


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 22, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> YAY I HAVE POINTS



Good job mate


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> YAY I HAVE POINTS



woop woop try to catch me


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> woop woop try to catch me



And you should try catching me...lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

i will i just need to pull out my old stuff and start benching again (havnt had time moving right now)


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I am waiting for some stuff too (e6420). So I'll get some more points for my GFXs. But, good luck trying to catch me. You are only 45.40 points away at the moment


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

got a box of s270 stuff just waiting to be benched from celly 433s to p3 933 and a lot inbetween 

not to mention a s478 3.2ghz p4 in my closet (needs a new retention bracket for cpu)
plus alot of vid cards rage pro gfx


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> got a box of s270 stuff just waiting to be benched from celly 433s to p3 933 and a lot inbetween
> 
> not to mention a s478 3.2ghz p4 in my closet (needs a new retention bracket for cpu)
> plus alot of vid cards rage pro gfx



Then what are you waiting for? Submit some scores?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 23, 2007)

Once we figure out where to get a ceramic fuse 7amp @210v I'll be able to bench a really slow AMD like socket 7 cpu with somewhere around 32mb of ram (all this on xp).  Actually....I need to go get my grandparents pc back in my house and oc their p3....hmm now how do I convince them I need it.   Do you guys know where to download a program to oc intel integrated gfx?  We have a dell p4 (yeah, yeah this was before I realized how much better it is to build a comp) with integrated.  Oh and all you people saying catch up.....so far that's only my laptop scores, 7.3 points off a laptop ain't that bad.  PS anyone know what the PLL of a dell e1505 is?  Oh and I've tried google....nothing.  

EDIT: I have one more question.....pcmark doesn't work for me, it'll run but it won't give me a score (PCmark04).  Any insights?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

PCMARK04 doesnt give points in HWBOT so dont bother


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> PCMARK04 doesnt give points in HWBOT so dont bother



Which benchies give points?


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 24, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Which benchies give points?



I'll tell you this. You DON'T get points from PCMark04 and SiSoftSandra. You can get points from the rest

EDIT: BTW if you really want to run PCMark04 you have to adjust your visual effects for best appearance and you must not have selected the classic start menu. Also in your services check that Themes service is enabled


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 30, 2007)

hecks yes I am movin on up! 3rd place!
xtant you better start OC'ing and running benchies cause I'm closing in!
demos I'm not even going to attempt to challenge your rule


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 30, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> hecks yes I am movin on up! 3rd place!
> xtant you better start OC'ing and running benchies cause I'm closing in!
> demos I'm not even going to attempt to challenge your rule



LOL^ You never know. Congrats


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 12, 2007)

*after being a little MIA with the TPU HWBOT Team...*

I think I just took 4th place overall on CPU-Z in the X2 4200+ catagory with a result of CPU-Z 1.40.5 Validation @ 2.951.2MHz. Reaching 3rd place is going to be tough as I have yet to crack the 3GHz barrier and remain stable (3rd place currently has a score a tad bit north of 3.0GHz). All in all, not too bad on air cooling, everybody else above me is using some form of liquid cooling!

P.S - Whooaaa!!! I beat out OnBoard's C2D E4300 @ 3GHz and much faster memory for 3rd place overall on TPU's team with wPRIME 32m! Not bad for a cheap ol x2 4200+ @ 2.89GHz!









​


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 12, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Reaching 3rd place is going to be tough as I have yet to crack the 3GHz barrier and *remain stable* (3rd place currently has a score a tad bit north of 3.0GHz). All in all, not too bad on air cooling, everybody else above me is using some form of liquid cooling!



Congrats. 

A little tip: On CPU-Z you don't have to be stable. This is what I do. I open setfsb and CPU-Z and start "uping" the fsb. When I go over the desirable CPU frequency I press Print Scrn and then I lower my fsb back to normal to become stable again and I submit the scores


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 12, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Congrats.
> 
> A little tip: On CPU-Z you don't have to be stable. This is what I do. I open setfsb and CPU-Z and start "uping" the fsb. When I go over the desirable CPU frequency I press Print Scrn and then I lower my fsb back to normal to become stable again and I submit the scores



AH! Didn't know that, thanks!

BTW, we're only roughly 60 points from cracking the top 50 for team rank and only a handfull of points from moving up a couple of spots in the short term. I'm going to try working on a few other benchmarks and see if I can add a few more points for the team.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> AH! Didn't know that, thanks!
> 
> BTW, we're only roughly 60 points from cracking the top 50 for team rank and only a handfull of points from moving up a couple of spots in the short term. I'm going to try working on a few other benchmarks and see if I can add a few more points for the team.



and were almost half way to the top 40  god theres a 200pt jump between 42 and 43


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and were almost half way to the top 40  god theres a 200pt jump between 42 and 43



We got about 100 points because of this giveaway. I think they should have made it more like one prize per month. That way we would gain more points.....:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> We got about 100 points because of this giveaway. I think they should have made it more like one prize per month. That way we would gain more points.....:shadedshu



meh ill talk to w1z about it


guess ill do it later he is not on aim now


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats to nflesher87 and xtant25 for getting all those points. I think my "king" spot is about to be taken over. Congrats guys


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 13, 2007)

haha not with that arsenal of gold cups you're kingship won't be threatened


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 13, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> haha not with that arsenal of gold cups you're kingship won't be threatened



I've got all those golds and you have none. So? Our difference in points is so small. That's the importance of having "famous" hardware


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 13, 2007)

haha I suppose so, dude you have 33% more points lol, that's going to take some doing to overcome


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 13, 2007)

You might be right. Right now I just want to go to England. Especially YoYotech if anyone has heard of it. My uncle is getting married so I will go to his wedding and I'll come back with a Q6600, an Asus Commando and Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme. I will clock the damn thing at 3.6GHz and along with my 8800GTS 320mb i will go for the big scores
His wedding was supposed to be in the summer. Summer has almost past and no word from him:shadedshu

I hope to pass 100+ points


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 13, 2007)

good luck getting medals with those parts though, I don't see it happening
there's thousands of them on hwbot...the top 5 are all people with extreme cooling methods and the most expensive parts possible


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 13, 2007)

Who cares about medals anyway? I mostly care about points. And I don't have to be in the top 5. Top 300 suits me too


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 13, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Who cares about medals anyway? I mostly care about points. And I don't have to be in the top 5. Top 300 suits me too



I'm in top 1500 .  Sorry people, I have to wait till I get a new psu for this old old system we have.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

meh im aiming for all of you just need to finish off tests with me 3000+ and then i will pwn with a 3400+ claw  that will be worth another 10-20pts then ill be right there ready to knock you out of the top seats   just need to find the thermal paste its in the garage somewere....maybe ill just use toothpaste


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 13, 2007)

hahaha ben clarke has experience there, maybe you should consult with him before application as you may not use enough


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 13, 2007)

What's this about me? I don't even visit this thread...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> What's this about me? I don't even visit this thread...



TOOTHPASTE


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah, right. So, who wants to know about toothepaste as a TIM?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Ah, right. So, who wants to know about toothepaste as a TIM?



i was joking about using it


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 13, 2007)

It works, really. For the first 10 minutes...


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 21, 2007)

Took over 2nd place with a 29s wPRIME 32m score in the X2 4200+ catagory. I'm not touching the 1st place score anytime soon (27.4s) without liquid cooling of some sort and thats not going to happen because I have a sFF mATX case.

7th overall on team TPU (and thats with only 2 peices of hardware ). BTW, nflesher87, your score is dropping! What ever happened to catching xtant25?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 21, 2007)

im in 4th for the team  and just took 2nd for FX5700s dont think i can beat massmans score though


----------



## mortal (Aug 22, 2007)

I see that techpowerup team is improwing, maybe ill join your team because in pcexpert nobody is posting results


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 22, 2007)

mortal said:


> I see that techpowerup team is improwing, maybe ill join your team because in pcexpert nobody is posting results



PLEASE DO 

+105 points would be awesome


----------



## spud107 (Aug 27, 2007)

im currently trying to max out this cpu or fry trying, but even pinmodded to max volts it still puts out little heat, <20'c idle





might try finding a way to connect 3.3v line  . .


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 27, 2007)

that's a good oc but how can you read temps on such an old cpu? Is it through the bios? And what cooling do you have? And what's your room temperature?


----------



## niko084 (Aug 27, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It doesn't know my CPU, checked the Xeon list, they have "Willamette Xeon"s  in it. The thing is called Foster, n00bs.



Xeon's FTW! 

I bought mine just because I wanted it and I thought it would be cool to say ya my gaming machine is a Xeon... Who would guess..


*****
I can't overclock my coppermine P3 yet.... I am going to need a real socket 370 mobo before I can...


----------



## spud107 (Aug 27, 2007)

theres a temp sensor in bios and everest picks em up,




sensors in tray are voltage, fan speed, cpu temp, mb temp,
heres the cooling, it hardly gets warm to touch, temps say bout 28'c under load, dunno room temp but its not cold


----------



## mortal (Aug 30, 2007)

So i've joined techpowerUP team. Hope you can keep up to my results


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 30, 2007)

mortal said:


> So i've joined techpowerUP team. Hope you can keep up to my results



Great. Thank you

I don't think anyone can reach you


----------



## Migons (Aug 30, 2007)

Joined!


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 31, 2007)

mortal said:


> So i've joined techpowerUP team. Hope you can keep up to my results



Welcome to the team and thanks for the big point increase.


----------



## Quake (Aug 31, 2007)

Are you willing to receive one more member?


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 31, 2007)

Migons said:


> Joined!



Welcome aboard! 



Quake said:


> Are you willing to receive one more member?



No! Go away!


j/k! 

New members are aways welcome! Join up and help TPU reach it's goal of world domination!


----------



## Quake (Aug 31, 2007)

9.6 points so far...Will test more...


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 31, 2007)

Quake said:


> 9.6 points so far...Will test more...



Just stop before you pass me, is all that I ask! I don't have a whole lot of hardware other that whats in my main rig for testing!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2007)

thankls to are new members we are now 45th WOOPWOOP top 50 for TPU


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 31, 2007)

hopefully I can get a mobo fo this G0 stepping q6600 and put up some scores but looks like a couple week wait for the ASUS Blitz to hit the US market ...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2007)

http://hwbot.org/searchResults.do?d...nCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=


good luck with out LN2 not even going to break the top 20 short of uber cooling


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 31, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> hopefully I can get a mobo fo this G0 stepping q6600 and put up some scores but looks like a couple week wait for the ASUS Blitz to hit the US market ...



What cooling are you gonna use?


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 31, 2007)

cdawall said:


> http://hwbot.org/searchResults.do?d...nCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=
> 
> 
> good luck with out LN2 not even going to break the top 20 short of uber cooling



He could be top100 though. Even for that you can gain lots of points and with a q6600 you can be in the top 100 for wPrime 32m/1024m. And with a very good vid card he can be in the top 100 for 3DMarks/Aquamark.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 31, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> What cooling are you gonna use?



water cooling of course


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 31, 2007)

cdawall said:


> http://hwbot.org/searchResults.do?d...nCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=
> 
> 
> good luck with out LN2 not even going to break the top 20 short of uber cooling



I wasn't looking to break any records .. but to add some points to the team ..


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 31, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> hopefully I can get a mobo fo this G0 stepping q6600 and put up some scores but looks like a couple week wait for the ASUS Blitz to hit the US market ...



Here is a US (r)e-tailer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-Blitz-Extr...oryZ1244QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> I wasn't looking to break any records .. but to add some points to the team ..



well thats always good seeing as you have no submitted benchies yet!!!!


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 1, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Here is a US (r)e-tailer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-Blitz-Extr...oryZ1244QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



Thanks Demo ... thats the DDR3 Extreme .. I want the DDR2 Blitz Formula (Special Edition) ... 
I was planning on gettting Mushkin 8500 for 168 USD ... any decent DDR3 is way to expensive for hardly no gain ...


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> well thats always good seeing as you have no submitted benchies yet!!!!



Sorry CD ... I've been all benched out lately ...


----------



## spud107 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Just stop before you pass me, is all that I ask! I don't have a whole lot of hardware other that whats in my main rig for testing!


sorry i kinda done that already lol, i got bored one night,


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 1, 2007)

spud107 said:


> sorry i kinda done that already lol, i got bored one night,



You... evil... son... of... a... 

Whew, OK my prozac just kicked in!


----------



## spud107 (Sep 1, 2007)

hehe,. . . . its for tpu though, still working on the celeron370 project but gotta get some sleep, got a p1 mmx to test out sometime too lol


----------



## spud107 (Sep 1, 2007)

anyway a couple quick questions that i don,t wanna start a new thread for,
1, athlon san diego 4000+, whats about the max volts i should put into it? an any idea how far they generally oc? currently at 1.45 @ around 2940 its gettin cpu diode temp of 39'c constant at load,
2, anyway of putting any more volts into the celeron370? silly ideas welcome lol, if it blows up it gets added to the amp capacitor dent in my ceiling


----------



## demonbrawn (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey guys. I joined up with the team and I've added about 7 points i think? I don't remember exactly, but I have a LOT more benchies to run. If someone who's more experienced with the site could check out what I've submitted and let me know if it's all valid and correct and all that jazz that would be great because I'm not sure if I'm doing it all right. Glad I can contribute to the team anyway. Just let me know if I'm doing everything okay. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 1, 2007)

demonbrawn said:


> Hey guys. I joined up with the team and I've added about 7 points i think? I don't remember exactly, but I have a LOT more benchies to run. If someone who's more experienced with the site could check out what I've submitted and let me know if it's all valid and correct and all that jazz that would be great because I'm not sure if I'm doing it all right. Glad I can contribute to the team anyway. Just let me know if I'm doing everything okay. Good luck everyone.



Click on your profile-like pic1

A "list" will appear with all your tropheys/medals and points awarded. If you scroll down you'll see all your submitted benchmarks and the points awarded to each one

BTW: You have 7.6 points. Some of your benches don't point out to any hardware on the database. To fix this please refer to my post #65 on page 3 in this thread


----------



## demonbrawn (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, I know how to check all that stuff, I'm just not sure if I'm submitting everything correctly.


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 1, 2007)

demonbrawn said:


> Oh, I know how to check all that stuff, I'm just not sure if I'm submitting everything correctly.



I edited my previous post


----------



## Quake (Sep 4, 2007)

This week is testing season.Trying 1st place in 6150 (need to test some more bench,for now 1st in aquamark and 05,no more test for now) and 1st place with vmoded x550 (testing with e6750 3.85ghz,but will try with more...)
There will be extra points


----------



## demonbrawn (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys. For some reason, i can't ever get my 3DMark scores to come up. It won't show my score when the tests are finished and it says to submit them online. Well, when I do that it says that my score was invalid and it won't submit. What's goin on?


----------



## DOM (Sep 5, 2007)

demonbrawn said:


> Hey guys. For some reason, i can't ever get my 3DMark scores to come up. It won't show my score when the tests are finished and it says to submit them online. Well, when I do that it says that my score was invalid and it won't submit. What's goin on?



do you got the lastest ver.

Futuremark 3DMark06 (Build 1.1.0)
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/430/Futuremark_3DMark06_(Build_1.1.0).html

Futuremark 3DMark05 (Build 1.3.0)
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/429/Futuremark_3DMark05_(Build_1.3.0).html

Futuremark 3DMark03 Free Version (Build 3.6.0)
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/236/Futuremark_3DMark03_Free_Version_(Build_3.6.0).html


----------



## demonbrawn (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, I just downloaded them yesterday to start testing for HWbot. Hmmm... is it because I've got the latest beta drivers from NVidia? Maybe it's the beta drivers that aren't "compatible" with 3DMark...


----------



## driver66 (Sep 5, 2007)

Can I use the screenies I've posted on here as my validation? They all have my cpu-z's and such Would save me and my pc alot of time and headaches and give tpu some points


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2007)

Just updated!

Added a new 3dmark03 score and a SuperPI score.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 5, 2007)

were building up the points now, doin pretty well,
 never got an answer to my previous question bout the athlon 4000,
LCB9E 0642TPMW is the stepping info, does anybody know if its good?
so far 2783 (232x12) @1.35v(stock) an nearly hitting 3ghz on 1.4v, cant go higher as no vcore options, have to use central brain identifier,

edit- also modded the bios and unlocked a couple things,
via v-link data rate, was 4x,(default, hidden) now at 8x,
2t/1t ram option was showing in modbin but not bios, so set it at 1t bios default,
mtrr mapping mode, dunno about this one, settings are continuos (default) or discrete, under dram config,  not played with it till i find out what it is


----------



## spud107 (Sep 5, 2007)

jus another question, how do ya get those hwbot sigs?


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 5, 2007)

spud107 said:


> jus another question, how do ya get those hwbot sigs?



Look on the left side of the screen when you go to Hwbot.org there will be a place that says Identification point the mouse over options it will bring up a list go to sig and copy the sig url and paste it in your TPU sig in the userCp.....Ive had mine for quite a while but they changed Hwbot so i had to do a little searching to find where they put it.....BTW Use the static sig if you frequent Hwbot alot it updates every time you visit.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 5, 2007)

cool, been wondering how it was done, cheers.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 5, 2007)

spud107 said:


> cool, been wondering how it was done, cheers.



No problem man....It used to be easy to find now they hide them i didnt know where they were anymore until you asked.


----------



## driver66 (Sep 5, 2007)

Can I use the screenies I've posted on here as my validation? They all have my cpu-z's and such Would save me and my pc alot of time and headaches and give tpu some points  


No wonder u get no love in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm trying to add valuable points' , yet get no answer?


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 5, 2007)

driver66 said:


> Can I use the screenies I've posted on here as my validation? They all have my cpu-z's and such Would save me and my pc alot of time and headaches and give tpu some points
> 
> 
> No wonder u get no love in here
> ...



Yeah you can link your results to your forum posts.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 5, 2007)

with the hardware that some ppl have here at tpu you would think we'd have more points, so many with zero, gettin pwned by old crappy hardware


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 5, 2007)

demonbrawn said:


> Hey guys. For some reason, i can't ever get my 3DMark scores to come up. It won't show my score when the tests are finished and it says to submit them online. Well, when I do that it says that my score was invalid and it won't submit. What's goin on?



Have you selected ALL the game tests?


----------



## Migons (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll run all available benchmarks in next winter (the upcoming 6 months), as it's not cold enough outside yet.. Aiming for -10C...-20C ambient temps..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2007)

Migons said:


> I'll run all available benchmarks in next winter (the upcoming 6 months), as it's not cold enough outside yet.. Aiming for -10C...-20C ambient temps..



i want to see 1st place with your 6200 



bench some stuff all of you

```
41.		-4	-2	813.60	 Overclockers-Anonymous	943
42.		-3		809.70	 Hardware Upgrade Italy	462
43.		+22	-15	787.30	 Overсlockers.сom.UA Team 	590
44.		-4	-1	760.00	 OcTeamDenmark	248
45.		-2		523.30	 shark oc team italy	35
46.		-1	+10	501.40	 Techpowerup	704
```

we need to take the next place up at least


----------



## Quake (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_470
9.3 points more for techpowerup ,until sunday,then more...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 19, 2007)

i ran a few benchies today so i went from zero points to 15 in one day lol


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Sep 20, 2007)

Just want to say hello to all you benchers.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 20, 2007)

movin on up...lol


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Sep 20, 2007)

lol, yes I am. A few points at a time.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> movin on up...lol



catch me athlon


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Sep 20, 2007)

wish I had as many medals as you two!!!!


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 1, 2007)

Submitted a few results for my new Opteron 1216. It ultimately added a few points to the teams total! I think we're ranked around 46-48 as of today (09/30/07)!!! Last time I checked, I believe we're roughly 60+ points out of the next rank up from us.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Submitted a few results for my new Opteron 1216. It ultimately added a few points to the teams total! I think we're ranked around 46-48 as of today (09/30/07)!!! Last time I checked, I believe we're roughly 60+ points out of the next rank up from us.



cool you got a 1216  thats a great chip


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

wonderin if y'all thought it'd be worth my effort to join up?  It seems that very few people on the TPU team are actually receiving any scores, so . . .  I can still take some things on my rig much further than what I run at 24/7, like . . . this P4 will run stable at 4.15GHz on air, I can prob take it further . . .


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

yes it would be i have pushed EVERYTHING i have to get my scores and i wish everyone @ tpu would do the same but alas you cant get everyone


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

I might join up tomorrow and start plugging away, then.  My only concern with my P4, is anything past the 4GHz mark, benchmark scores for me start falling


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2007)

cdawall said:


> yes it would be i have pushed EVERYTHING i have to get my scores and i wish everyone @ tpu would do the same but alas you cant get everyone



Pushing your hardware to the absolute max usually results in issues, high temps, and early deaths.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

and i have pushed 1.81v thru my core yet it runs fine  a lot of things are said in the oc'ing world and very few are actually true


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

> a lot of things are said in the oc'ing world and very few are actually true



 true!  Even though theres a wealth of info out there, the 1337ists don't always like to share, or guides are written with way too much jargon which confuses a lot of people who'd be interested in learning.

Thankfully, most of us here at TPU aren't like that 


EDIT> submitted a few scores already - I've got more to submit right now, but it looks like their server is loaded, so it'll have to wait until later, I guess.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, first batch of benches is done - 13 points so far.  Not many Pentium 4 524 Prescotts in their database, so I'm snagging awards left and right.  I think if I clock the CPU higher, I might be able to temporarily take SuperPi and PiFast, etc. but, I think I'm getting close to this CPU's thermal limit on air; 55C+ with wPrime.

Unless I have some kind of OC epiphany with the X1950 - I don't expect to score anything mentionable in the graphics benches.  Oh, well . . .


----------



## mortal (Nov 17, 2007)

For long time i didn't tested nothing, kid and wife are taking a lot of time from hardware


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2008)

im catching up to the top 4 from tpu 


and any chance of a tpu specific hwbot sig?

like one of these


----------



## mortal (Feb 26, 2008)

Few days ago came mobile sempron and it OC like hell. Now i am first with it, because noone is there. It runs with deafult voltage on 1800-2500mhz and that is not the limit. I will try to get some more points from it. 

Also some new hardware came but i did not get time to test it.

Cdwall how did you get techpowerup hwbot sig?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2008)

mortal said:


> Few days ago came mobile sempron and it OC like hell. Now i am first with it, because noone is there. It runs with deafult voltage on 1800-2500mhz and that is not the limit. I will try to get some more points from it.
> 
> Also some new hardware came but i did not get time to test it.
> 
> Cdwall how did you get techpowerup hwbot sig?



i made it

if you want one or have a suggestion for a costum one post in here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=675620#post675620


----------



## D_o_S (Mar 21, 2008)

New HwBot sigs are available, check your profiles team!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2008)

i ithnk we sould move to the one i made


----------



## pagalms (Apr 19, 2008)

I left my previous team and joined TPU team. Nickname is same as here


----------



## Demos_sav (Apr 20, 2008)

pagalms said:


> I left my previous team and joined TPU team. Nickname is same as here



Great

Welcome aboard


----------



## Xtant25 (Apr 24, 2008)

I havent posted here in quite a while but im still around and benching for the team i put up some good points lastnight hopefully alot more today.


----------



## D_o_S (Apr 28, 2008)

To all:

http://www.hwbot.org/hwbot.post.do?postId=858

3D Mark Vantage discussion. Please read/join in.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

yea i posted to it i vote no vantage its a useless crap benchmark

my view on this thing



cdawall said:


> i honestly think its nice for people who are on vista and running all of that but its pointless to anyone who cant/wont upgrade to vista as its a POS OS thus my vote is add it but no points
> 
> 
> also 1280x1024 is bloody useless on any high end gpu unless you have a 5ghz intel quad that alienates way more than half of users its bull to loose in a graphics race if you have a higher clocked gpu and better rig in games and other 3d apps just cause your 3ghz DC cant compete with an LN2 potted QX9650


----------



## pagalms (Apr 28, 2008)

Vantage is not for me, because i'm benching almost only cpu's, so i don't care about it. If you guys say Vantage is crap, i can vote against it.


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2008)

nice to see I'm still holding down 12.2 points . . . but looks like I've lost some too . . .


I'm thinking . . . I need to slap that P4 into this new mobo and break my old scores and reclaim my damn points!


I'll run some stuff with this quad and (2) 3870s, but I doubt I'll earn anything off of 'em, I'd have better luck with the Prescott.




BTW, if anyone has some old LGA775s laying around that they'd like to see go out with a bang . . .


----------



## nflesher87 (May 16, 2008)

you need to step it up and buy some more old prescotts


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> you need to step it up and buy some more old prescotts



yeah, I might scrounge through fleabay sometime this summer for firing squad candidates


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2008)

I just did some benching with the 2600 Pros. Best scores in crossfire with them.

http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=9586


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I just did some benching with the 2600 Pros. Best scores in crossfire with them.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=9586



that gives me hope I might be able to earn some more points with my 1950 PROs . . . if I partner them back up with this quad . . .

damn, and just as we're getting back into summer here . . .


----------



## mortal (May 22, 2008)

Buy old hardware ond overclock it. That is only way to get points. I've oced about 20CPU-s but only half gave me points


----------



## imperialreign (May 22, 2008)

mortal said:


> Buy old hardware ond overclock it. That is only way to get points. I've oced about 20CPU-s but only half gave me points



yeah, if I get around to buying some old 775s, I'm going to go through their list of submitted scores, and order procs that are either not on the list, or there are very few of


----------



## mortal (May 30, 2008)

I have a suggestion, all memeber who did not score any points should be deleted from hwbot team. 

All member who havent scored points only lower our team score. We have many members but only few of us are in to this.


----------



## Demos_sav (May 30, 2008)

mortal said:


> I have a suggestion, all memeber who did not score any points should be deleted from hwbot team.
> 
> All member who havent scored points only lower our team score. We have many members but only few of us are in to this.



Totally agree. But we should first notify them that they will get deleted on a specific date unless they get points. If we don't get any reply or no points are won then deletion can be done


----------



## pagalms (May 30, 2008)

Woah, i was out of OC & benching for about month, because i was out of money for HW. Now i have some money and i'll go nuts with AMD benching. Try to reach magical 4GHz in this summer  
Since i'm never saw 4GHZ AMD validation from Latvia, i have chance to first to done that


----------



## Demos_sav (May 30, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Woah, i was out of OC & benching for about month, because i was out of money for HW. Now i have some money and i'll go nuts with AMD benching. Try to reach magical 4GHz in this summer
> Since i'm never saw 4GHZ AMD validation from Latvia, i have chance to first to done that



That would be nice


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 12, 2008)

just scored another 1.4 points in wPrime 32M using the quad - kinda shocked, TBH.

gives me some fuel to bump the clock back up to 3.8 and start plowing benchies!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, one question?  how exactly does this HWBot team work?  I wen to the page that is linked in post #1, but I dont see anything really.  Can you guys chime in some info.  Thanks.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, one question?  how exactly does this HWBot team work?  I wen to the page that is linked in post #1, but I dont see anything really.  Can you guys chime in some info.  Thanks.



you register to their database, then you submit your benchmark scores and upload screenshots of the benchmark run.  Their system verifies the score, and that score is ranked based upon your performance and the hardware involved.  If the score is good enough, you'll recieve points for the submission.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> you register to their database, then you submit your benchmark scores and upload screenshots of the benchmark run.  Their system verifies the score, and that score is ranked based upon your performance and the hardware involved.  If the score is good enough, you'll recieve points for the submission.



Got it bro, thanks.  I already submitted a few benchmarks.  I will be doing some testing in these upcoming months, I am in the process of buidling a spider platform so I'll be buying stuff and testing them, etc etc.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 2, 2008)

just browsing some HWbot scores, and I'm further itchin to get a liquid cooling setup under the hood (damn fundage!).

I'm pretty confident as it stands now being able to run at 3.8 on air, I could nab highest dual X1950 PRO setup for 3m06 - even higher under liquid.  Possibly also 3m05, 3m03, 3m01 scores as well.  AqM might be a bit of a challenge, though, but I'm up for it  

With liquid, I could even through my P4 524 CPU back in and reclaim all my #1 standings with that CPU.


As well, throwing my X700 PRO GDDR3 card back in, I _might_ be able to sweep out the board with top scores as well . . . I know that card can OC it's bawlz off, but it's been a long time since I've used it.

And considering the low number of scores submitted with an X1300 512MB, my chances are looking good as well.

Also have an X1650 PRO, but glancing those leader scores and hardware clocks, I'm not sure what I could pull with it - still might be worth the effort, though.

damn, I think once I finally have a liquid setup, I'm going to have to take another week off of work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> just browsing some HWbot scores, and I'm further itchin to get a liquid cooling setup under the hood (damn fundage!).
> 
> I'm pretty confident as it stands now being able to run at 3.8 on air, I could nab highest dual X1950 PRO setup for 3m06 - even higher under liquid.  Possibly also 3m05, 3m03, 3m01 scores as well.  AqM might be a bit of a challenge, though, but I'm up for it
> 
> ...



I just water cooled my system this week, and I love it.  I have an athlon x2 which dont overclock much, on water i was able to go from 3.3 to 3.5.  HOwever I just received my Swiftech MCW60 waterblock today and watercooled the card.  I will flash bios tomorrow and try to push my 2900 to see what I can get.  Hopefully I can break into the 13000 3dmarks.  Lets see.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 2, 2008)

D_o_S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we have launched a HWBot team for everyone/anyone to participate in! What is HWBot? How do I join? Read here.
> 
> Good luck, and may we move on to world domination!



The link doesnt work for me..


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 2, 2008)

I really wanna join but the link doenst work..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I really wanna join but the link doenst work..



go to hwbot.org


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice they finally gave me points for my 4870 + 4850.  I didn't think that would happen!
http://www.hwbot.org/user.do;jsessionid=0887513D374D90FBA7A001421B5CC6F4?userId=9992


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just water cooled my system this week, and I love it.  I have an athlon x2 which dont overclock much, on water i was able to go from 3.3 to 3.5.  HOwever I just received my Swiftech MCW60 waterblock today and watercooled the card.  I will flash bios tomorrow and try to push my 2900 to see what I can get.  Hopefully I can break into the 13000 3dmarks.  Lets see.



I've already got everything picked out, funds have just been a little tight - every time I turn around, something crops up; I also intend to replace the PSU, as I think I'm pushing the limits of my current unit, which should be within the next couple of weeks.


Anyhow, I'm confident I can get this quad over 4G on HOH.  Highest I've gone on air is 3.8, but she was pushing 85-88C core temps under load.  Can't do 4 on air 

We need to pick up some more points for TPU, though, looks like we're all lagging behind a bit


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

i tihnk everyone should use the sig i made


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 19, 2008)

submitted some more scores with this quad . . . earned some points so far.  Damn, though, I hadn't realized I had lost so much standing with that P4 . . . I might have to dig that proc back out . . .


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 30, 2008)

With all the people you have here why are you guys not number 1? How come you have not entered "Forum warz"? we came in second with far fewer people "411OC". Winter warz is coming up after the first of the year, should be interesting to say the least.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

jaggerwild said:


> With all the people you have here why are you guys not number 1? How come you have not entered "Forum warz"? we came in second with far fewer people "411OC". Winter warz is coming up after the first of the year, should be interesting to say the least.......



how does "forum warz" work, what is it?


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how does "forum warz" work, what is it?



http://www.theraptorpit.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2706

 they are run off the Raptorpit forums, basically its the same thing as HWbot but it is a limited time to test, then post. Also there are different classes to enter depending on if you have quad fire GPU'S or you use phase change to cool the CPU.



> Bench's used for Winter Warz and their Score weighting
> Geekbench (15x score capped @ 120000 points)(32bit version only)
> 3D03 (true score)
> 3D06 (4x score)
> ...


 
this is the results from the summer forum warz.

http://www.forumwars.us/

 Need more ask, it is all good clean fun. But at the same time very intensive as you want your team to win, we almost won the summer warz but at the last minute a few of our guys broke there systems and some never posted their scores witch set us in second place. Still for a new site we were all happy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

jaggerwild said:


> http://www.theraptorpit.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2706
> 
> they are run off the Raptorpit forums, basically its the same thing as HWbot but it is a limited time to test, then post. Also there are different classes to enter depending on if you have quad fire GPU'S or you use phase change to cool the CPU.
> 
> ...





thats cool, but right now I can't be benching my computer as I cannot afford to break anything.  It would really suck if my rig let go now.  But hopefully for the next season I can join , i'll have a bench rig by then, hopefully.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats cool, but right now I can't be benching my computer as I cannot afford to break anything.  It would really suck if my rig let go now.  But hopefully for the next season I can join , i'll have a bench rig by then, hopefully.



I understand that! But know there are all sorts of machines from AMD and Intel and all sorts of hardware too. so you do not have to have the best there is, just be able to clock what you have very well. 

Cheers! Ty for the TY


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

jaggerwild said:


> I understand that! But know there are all sorts of machines from AMD and Intel and all sorts of hardware too. so you do not have to have the best there is, just be able to clock what you have very well.
> 
> Cheers! Ty for the TY



thanks, i'll check it out in more detail tonight.  I probably won't resist temptations and do it anyways hehe.


----------



## _jM (Dec 9, 2008)

mortal said:


> I have a suggestion, all memeber who did not score any points should be deleted from hwbot team.
> 
> All member who havent scored points only lower our team score. We have many members but only few of us are in to this.



No, I disagree. I just joined and i just started scoring, and I would be really pissed if i was removed from the team because I haven't had a chance to score any points yet.IMO. Im sure others would agree with me.


OK, back to the reason I'm here. Why is it when i submit my benches that I either get .5 or no scores at all? I know what I'm doing when it comes to running benches and Overclocking. Am I not doing something? Cause Ive seen many people with similar systems like mine with LOWER benchmarks, but they have higher scores than me WTF!?


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey JM,

 You know it takes several hours for them to update thier system right? Just thought I'd put it out there for ya.


----------



## _jM (Dec 9, 2008)

No I didn't know that.. 

I feel better now


----------



## _jM (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do?applicationId=6&teamId=1445&filterUser=true


2nd place for TPU PiFast scores woo hoo!!  (12th place for my E5200)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2008)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone could help me....iv submitted countless scores screens etc to HWbot but i still recieve no points? i mean i understand some of my scores may not be good enough but i mean my E7200 at 4.2Ghz etc must be worth something right? any idea what im doing wrong? im submitting the cpu-z varification and ss etc.

wtf?

its just getting agrivating because i want to contribute to my team but i get nothing and iv seen people with systems similar to mine but with lower clocks get points but not me?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey guys i was wondering if anyone could help me....iv submitted countless scores screens etc to HWbot but i still recieve no points? i mean i understand some of my scores may not be good enough but i mean my E7200 at 4.2Ghz etc must be worth something right? any idea what im doing wrong? im submitting the cpu-z varification and ss etc.
> 
> wtf?
> 
> its just getting agrivating because i want to contribute to my team but i get nothing and iv seen people with systems similar to mine but with lower clocks get points but not me?



you wont get any points for your max clock

http://hwbot.org/searchResults.do?d...nCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=

thats a very competitive and common chip....


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

damn even my 4.5Ghz clock wouldnt get anything damn......


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> damn even my 4.5Ghz clock wouldnt get anything damn......



i ran into the same issue with my chips....working on pushing them higher and finding me some less common chips


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

i wonder if that 667 pny stick i got to 1100mhz would get a point.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i wonder if that 667 pny stick i got to 1100mhz would get a point.



there isn't a ram competition


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> there isn't a ram competition



F#$% super lame


----------



## _jM (Dec 21, 2008)

I have only like 3.9 pionts with my E5200, and my pionts are dropping as more and more people are using that chip and pushing it futher than me. I too think the piont system is Fukd.. also im running this on air and most of the people with some of the same clock speeds that are similar to mine or sometimes lower are on H2O or LN2/Dice.. I think there should be a separate system for the types of cooling. We all know that the LN2 users are going to get the insane clocks.. so why not award the little guys who push the chips on air too?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

i once got to get about 27 points, i had a couple top 5 rankings with My phenom.  But then again, with Phenoms you have a much higher chance, and plus I had a really good chip that was able to do 3.6 GHz.

i had the 2nd highest clock, 2nd fastest super pi, 3rd in si soft sandra, 1st 2900xt in vantage, and 2nd in something else.

Now I only have like 7 points as more and more people have posted results with the Phenoms hehehe.

But yeah, I think they should devide their categories into like air cooling, water cooling, and extreme cooling.  If you are not cooling with extreme cooling, you dont make it nowhere there, its almost pointless!


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

D_o_S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we have launched a HWBot team for everyone/anyone to participate in! What is HWBot? How do I join? Read here.
> 
> Good luck, and may we move on to world domination!



The link doesn't work for me, do you have an alternate?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

silkstone said:


> The link doesn't work for me, do you have an alternate?





http://hwbot.org/


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

OK guys time to bring this baby back from the dead!

  This is how we represent! 
#4 GeForce GTX 260 216SP in 3DMark Vantage - Performance with 13786 marks - 9.4 points 

Cool thing is.. I can push this baby further than it is!  Im so going to try for that #1 spot and rep. TechPowerUp!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

woohoo go my brotha rep that tech power up.  I'll have a #1 spot soon if I am just not lazy about it.


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woohoo go my brotha rep that tech power up.  I'll have a #1 spot soon if I am just not lazy about it.



hell yea... See.. i have reached alot higher clocks on this card, so 700mhz isn't that "awesome", Im going to do some vantage runs when the sun sets..


----------



## silkstone (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn... i didn't realize there were 2 techpowerup teams. I joined the wrong one  just corrected the mistake and added 2.2points to the total. Not sure if i can get any more, i'm waiting for some more fans then i'll try benchmarking at 4.75Ghz


----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good to see the team getting back into benching! I should be able to throw up some good scores soon after i work out a few bugs in my new setup.

Hey CP do you have a 775 board or CPU? If so let me know I just might have something good for you buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Good to see the team getting back into benching! I should be able to throw up some good scores soon after i work out a few bugs in my new setup.
> 
> Hey CP do you have a 775 board or CPU? If so let me know I just might have something good for you buddy.



naw bro I dont, however my next project will be a Socket 775.  Only modern day platform I havent played with.  Probably will play with a E8600


----------



## Xtant25 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw bro I dont, however my next project will be a Socket 775.  Only modern day platform I havent played with.  Probably will play with a E8600



Let me know when your going to I have extra boards, CPU's and something special for 775 you might like.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Let me know when your going to I have extra boards, CPU's and something special for 775 you might like.



it'll probably be later down the road.  Anyhow what is that special thing you have for the 775?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 28, 2009)

Its been a while since i have seen people submit results to our team so if you are doing a benchmark please submit it to our Hwbot team we need the points.

We don't even have a rank!
So start benching NOW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

i've submitted a few lately.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

if i could just get an ln2 pot....i could do the rest..at which point id do by best to get this team a whole bunch of points.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> if i could just get an ln2 pot....i could do the rest..at which point id do by best to get this team a whole bunch of points.



Ill see if i can find one for you 

price range??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

i'll have some up this week hopefully, got something up my sleeve


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 3, 2009)

Got a new cpu in today so ill be doing a few runs on that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Got a new cpu in today so ill be doing a few runs on that



I got a few runs of my own for tonight.  Going for #1 in that category


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

I just got me a few points and the team as well


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 4, 2009)

i did a few wprime runs only got 1st on 1 of them

im going to pick up another cpu tomorrow then go for a suicide dice run on 3 chips 

we need more people !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll have to submit a few once I get SLI going.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to submit my runs now.  Didn't take any 1st place, but a 2nd place and some top 100's.  So points rack up little by little


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 4, 2009)

on your 920?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> on your 920?



yeah but with an x300


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah but with an x300


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


>




my i7 920 using a Radeon X300 video card.

Did 3dmark 2001,2003,2005,2006.  Let's just say 2006 wasn't even worth submitting 


That card doesn't scale well with the i7 though.  However, still got me a 2nd place and 4.5 points, just tonight


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2009)

How do I go about joining said club? I'm just starting with Hwbot, so a bit clueless on how it all works.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How do I go about joining said club? I'm just starting with Hwbot, so a bit clueless on how it all works.



when you join hardware bot, just gotta choose us as at team.  There are two TPU's, choose the one with the most points and members I believe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

well got me a silver cup yesterday  and a total of 6.2 points


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice results there CP, I have a NV 7200 sitting here, I might have to fire that up and hit some tests  Also think I got a MX4000 somewhere.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice CP
You have any on the gx2 yet?
also i picked up a x3 720be instead of the quad


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2009)

There is actually 3 TPU teams, there is Team Techpowerup, Techpowerup (the right team), and Techpowerup!. Sadly it gives me an error when I try and join the right TPU team


----------



## Fatal (Oct 5, 2009)

Whats the team we are to join I would like too add some of my benches


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Check the post above yours


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

this is the teams page
http://hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1445


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> this is the teams page
> http://hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1445



yay I'm fifth on the team


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yay I'm fifth on the team



I'm gonna get you 

good job CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I'm gonna get you
> 
> good job CP



That's why it's good to have friendly competition, makes people work harder    Thanks bro.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

So true

If i would of know about hwbot back in the 9950 days i would of submitted a lot of scores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> So true
> 
> If i would of know about hwbot back in the 9950 days i would of submitted a lot of scores



I had mine back then, my 9850 is the one that gave me a few points though, still 8th highest CPUz validation    it was a long time ago.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok on the team thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

haha, I love your avatar 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 6, 2009)

we have 44 members out of 140 with points

my 260 comes in tomorrow, so we will see how this goes


----------



## Fatal (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, I love your avatar
> 
> Welcome aboard!



I found that picture and I just had to  Thanks I will try and get some more points have not push this puppy hard at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> we have 44 members out of 140 with points
> 
> my 260 comes in tomorrow, so we will see how this goes



dude, the 9800GX2 gave up.  so no more points with that bad boy.  i see myself going back to ATI really soon.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, the 9800GX2 gave up.  so no more points with that bad boy.  i see myself going back to ATI really soon.



wait what?

it broke ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wait what?
> 
> it broke ?



it won't even run furmark for more than a second or two.  I didn't even push it dude


----------



## Fatal (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn that is too bad CP could it be the drivers? I have seen that some are having problems with the updated ones worth a shot.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 6, 2009)

what team do I join? theres 2 techpowerup teams


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> what team do I join? theres 2 techpowerup teams



this one Kyle

http://hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1445


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well gave it a few days figuring the error was on Hwbot's end. But I got it again in Chrome, so I tried IE and got it again. I'm not sure what to do as they don't have a help section in their forums, or really any contact info even though it mentions giving the developers a nudge, any ideas here?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well gave it a few days figuring the error was on Hwbot's end. But I got it again in Chrome, so I tried IE and got it again. I'm not sure what to do as they don't have a help section in their forums, or really any contact info even though it mentions giving the developers a nudge, any ideas here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091007/Capture058.jpg



do you get that error trying to access the site or?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I get that when I try and join the TPU team


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 8, 2009)

Type my name in the box and then click on team profile


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't see team profile anywhere. I clicked on the bottom on your Name - Team thing and it popped open your points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

if you can view the amount of members, the right one has 141 members.  If that'll help you choose.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I got the right one, it's "Techpowerup" the wrong ones are "Techpowerup!" and "Team Techpowerup".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I got the right one, it's "Techpowerup" the wrong ones are "Techpowerup!" and "Team Techpowerup".



Thanks for clearing this up, I didn't know, I just know I was in the right one 


You have any idea what you will be submitting in the near future?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I got some new 2000mhz DDR3 on the way, so gonan see what I can click off with this 240 with some real nice RAM, then gonna try the 720 again and try to unlock it. Also got a NV 7200SE and a NV MX4000 (both PCI cards ) I was gonna try and set some records for with high clocked PII's. 

Also a bit of old hardware, I got a 2500+ Barton and x800Pro that I just picked up, and I got a bit of socket 754 crap around, was gonna toss it under my new loop (which should be up soon) and see what he old stuff can do. Granted I don't think I'll have much voltage control on the older stuff as the mobos are mid grade,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I got some new 2000mhz DDR3 on the way, so gonan see what I can click off with this 240 with some real nice RAM, then gonna try the 720 again and try to unlock it. Also got a NV 7200SE and a NV MX4000 (both PCI cards ) I was gonna try and set some records for with high clocked PII's.
> 
> Also a bit of old hardware, I got a 2500+ Barton and x800Pro that I just picked up, and I got a bit of socket 754 crap around, was gonna toss it under my new loop (which should be up soon) and see what he old stuff can do. Granted I don't think I'll have much voltage control on the older stuff as the mobos are mid grade,



wow sounds like you'll be having some fun


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2009)

we need some more support i should not be in the lead i haven't posted anything new since like july


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> we need some more support i should not be in the lead i haven't posted anything new since like july



and I posted my first submission like a few weeks ago since like a shit load of months.  Im just getting into HWBOT again.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all
Good to see people getting back into this, guys that have migrated over from other forums should also switch teams if its possible.
One of my 3870's died a few months ago and the others going, so i've put back in the old crossfired x1800gto's 
I'll be running benches over the next few days but already waiting on verification on gold for aquamark. 200,278


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

Gold that is awesome.   Goodjob dude


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys I've got 3.3 pts so stop complaining! 

I had 1st place on my SLI 275 Vantage  but they recalled them cause Phyx was on.  I thought I was king shit for about 1 minute.  But I quickly learned my role.

Now that the CPU can handle the temps I'll bench at 4.4Ghz and maxed out gpu's w/and w/o Physx to see if I can help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks mlee tht'll be appreciated dude


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well site worked now, Also remember theres a 9600GT sitting in my gf's comp that might deserve a good flogging.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is more like it! 

I have a bench day tomorrow with some dice, will go for #1 spots on a few things myself.

Just need to get 3d05 to work


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Makes me sad, I was looking at AII 240 results and I have the 8th fastest wPrime 32M, but I didn't have the info panel up on wPrime, just the screen on the time so I don't think it can be used. Guess once new RAM shows up and I get the GD-70 up and running will have to hit it again. What OS do you guys recommend to bench Win 7 32? or XP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Makes me sad, I was looking at AII 240 results and I have the 8th fastest wPrime 32M, but I didn't have the info panel up on wPrime, just the screen on the time so I don't think it can be used. Guess once new RAM shows up and I get the GD-70 up and running will have to hit it again. What OS do you guys recommend to bench Win 7 32? or XP?



damn that sucks.  Good luck when you get the new RAM 


As far as OS I don't know, I bench nothing but W7 because that's what I have installed


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Makes me sad, I was looking at AII 240 results and I have the 8th fastest wPrime 32M, but I didn't have the info panel up on wPrime, just the screen on the time so I don't think it can be used. Guess once new RAM shows up and I get the GD-70 up and running will have to hit it again. What OS do you guys recommend to bench Win 7 32? or XP?



I use diff OS for diff benchmarks 

for wPrime i use vista


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I use diff OS for diff benchmarks
> 
> for wPrime i use vista



have you tried seven for wprime?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have the 32bit build 7100 and i get a little faster in wPrime 

maybe if you tweak the os a little you can get a better score in win7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have the 32bit build 7100 and i get a little faster in wPrime
> 
> maybe if you tweak the os a little you can get a better score in win7



do you use AMD fusion?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> do you use AMD fusion?



nope


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> nope



dude you gotta get msn or something, i need to send you something.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude you gotta get msn or something, i need to send you something.



Ill give msn a try


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Ill give msn a try



get my screename from under my thanked posts. and add me.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> get my screename from under my thanked posts. and add me.



sent message


----------



## Fatal (Oct 10, 2009)

I have to get some thermal grease and its ON!! I still have my 6400+BE and a Brisbane 4800+ I am sure I can get more points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> sent message



Checking.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2009)

So OS doesn't seem to be a big deal, but use of 32bit does? 

Also was looking at the other screenshots people provides for wPrime 32m and mines the same as some that are on the list, and I'm a higher rank than them, why isn't mine in the list then?

Here's a link to my time.

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=897274

And here's a link to the top 10

http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do...&filterUser=true&filterBlocked=true&limit=100

MY screen shows al lthe same info and the 11th place guy. I thought mine needed to show that info panel, maybe it does only if in the top 10?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 10, 2009)

your cpu is Unkown

You have to put your CPU name in there, slowly type it and it should pop up yours and just click it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> your cpu is Unkown
> 
> You have to put your CPU name in there, slowly type it and it should pop up yours and just click it



Problem is I can't seem to get the 240 to show up, starting with athlon doesn't work, neither does AMD. But it still fills it in as an AMD Athlon II 240 after, so it makes no sense, it shows it as...

"Processor: unknown, cpuid 'AMD Athlon(tm) X2 240 Processor'" 

to me. How could it be unknown and be a AII 240?

**EDIT**

Well got it to show now, sweet, nabbed 8th and should have my first points soon.

Anyone know if this would be accepted as a screen? After this run it wouldn't go farther than that and show the UI so I just snapped this screen. That would move me up to 6th place getting me a full actual point would be nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

good job bro, you'll soon see that getting more points is very addicting!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Do they only rank the 3dmarks by the GPU? Really should be ranking those on CPU also as that makes a massive difference, sucks that they dont though as any of the 3D06 scores I can find for 240's on there are 3 - 5k under my score 

Also I posted upthat screen and moved into 6th, its been verified and I got my first 1.2 points! That move makes me the highest non-diced 240 score for 32m, 20ms more and I move into top 5 and the dice guys, hopefully GD-70 and DDR3 will allow me to pull that off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do they only rank the 3dmarks by the GPU? Really should be ranking those on CPU also as that makes a massive difference, sucks that they dont though as any of the 3D06 scores I can find for 240's on there are 3 - 5k under my score
> 
> Also I posted upthat screen and moved into 6th, its been verified and I got my first 1.2 points! That move makes me the highest non-diced 240 score for 32m, 20ms more and I move into top 5 and the dice guys, hopefully GD-70 and DDR3 will allow me to pull that off.



yeah, only GPU.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem is I can't seem to get the 240 to show up, starting with athlon doesn't work, neither does AMD. But it still fills it in as an AMD Athlon II 240 after, so it makes no sense, it shows it as...
> 
> "Processor: unknown, cpuid 'AMD Athlon(tm) X2 240 Processor'"
> 
> ...



I think they want version 1.55 but I used 2.00 and they took it so we will see:

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=907465


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 12, 2009)

I got all #1 spots for this cpu !
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/athlon_ii_x2_215

it should bring me up into the top 10 for out team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I got all #1 spots for this cpu !
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/athlon_ii_x2_215
> 
> it should bring me up into the top 10 for out team



that's awesome bro 


Good job!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 18, 2009)

Fatal said:


> I think they want version 1.55 but I used 2.00 and they took it so we will see:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=907465



If you use version 2.00 it will be tossed eventually...only 1.55 is accepted. Recommend use of XPx32 for A3, Wprime and SuperPI...Win7x32 for everything else.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

we need to revive the team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

The extreme benching spirit was never much here.  Goodluck man


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

doesnt have to be extreme

any score counts and so does cpuz cpu speed, mem speed, bclk, fsb, hell even lowest clocks count.

points are points. doenst matter if you are extreme at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> doesnt have to be extreme
> 
> any score counts and so does cpuz cpu speed, mem speed, bclk, fsb, hell even lowest clocks count.
> 
> points are points. doenst matter if you are extreme at all.



Well I forgot the new points system on the BOT is rather good.  I have over 100 points now and I didn't even know!  I was actually member of the month for January for my team.  So the new BOT I think gives a better shot for the teams that are not much into extreme clocking or benching.  Just the more fun air/water cooling type.  Like me for example.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> doesnt have to be extreme
> 
> any score counts and so does cpuz cpu speed, mem speed, bclk, fsb, hell even lowest clocks count.
> 
> points are points. doenst matter if you are extreme at all.



Me and CP tried to get tpu up on running but like cp said no one was really trying except for us and maybe a few others .

To actually compete you will need to run a pretty good Air/water system to compete,maybe get some guys with old gpu's to start benching.

Also there are like 2 or 3 different Techpowerup teams, the one that CDawall is in is the real tpu hwbot team


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

i looked at all 3 and the one im on is the only one with points. 

its "team techpowerup"


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i looked at all 3 and the one im on is the only one with points.
> 
> its "team techpowerup"



CDawall should be #1 in the team with 50 or so points i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Well fit is good to getting things started, hes bright for those things, let's see what he can do.  I notice he's over at the Kingpin forums


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

just have to learn which os for each bench and the tweaks out there and you will do good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> just have to learn which os for each bench and the tweaks out there and you will do good



Sure FIT has done his homework on that already, he's a benchjunky himself, I just haven't seen him to active with benches lately.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

idk...

after watching road-runner all day one day i've been re-motivated to start benching alot more.

that team  pure live OC sessions really motivates!


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> idk...
> 
> after watching road-runner all day one day i've been re-motivated to start benching alot more.
> 
> that team  pure live OC sessions really motivates!



Do single GPU submissions they are worth the most points with the new rev3

also old hardware gives out a bunch of points as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> idk...
> 
> after watching road-runner all day one day i've been re-motivated to start benching alot more.
> 
> that team  pure live OC sessions really motivates!



Team PURE leads the bot in rankings right?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Team PURE leads the bot in rankings right?



Yup there #1


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2010)

im thinking of getting a i7 rig but damn they cost alot for just cpu-mobo-ram lol to get gold on the gpus i have cuz 775 isnt cutting it anymore


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

you can find really good deals on parts

a used D0 can go for around $210 or so 
a good set of ram 3x1gb $60 
there's a p6t6 ws on xs going for $220 shipped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah new they can run a bit high, but used you can build an i7 for relatively cheap!


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah new they can run a bit high, but used you can build an i7 for relatively cheap!



I remember when i first went i7, i bought piece by piece took me around 5 months to actually get it running lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I remember when i first went i7, i bought piece by piece took me around 5 months to actually get it running lol



Now it's a lot easier


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

MOTIVATION!

perhaps we need a new thread


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Now it's a lot easier



it took about a month to get my UD5 back from rma lol

and i got lucky because i bought it used and i didn't have to show a receipt


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> you can find really good deals on parts
> 
> a used D0 can go for around $210 or so
> a good set of ram 3x1gb $60
> there's a p6t6 ws on xs going for $220 shipped





Chicken Patty said:


> yeah new they can run a bit high, but used you can build an i7 for relatively cheap!





Assassin48 said:


> I remember when i first went i7, i bought piece by piece took me around 5 months to actually get it running lol



i have never got anything used just the asus 9600gso lol also i got a Newegg.com Preferred Account  its whats hard having it if i spend 500+ i got 6months to pay it off or 1000+ get 12 lmao im thinking of getting it over 1k


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> i have never got anything used just the asus 9600gso lol also i got a Newegg.com Preferred Account  its whats hard having it if i spend 500+ i got 6months to pay it off or 1000+ get 12 lmao im thinking of getting it over 1k



lol 

I say go with the 762 Classy if your going to spend 1K

as for the chip the 920 will get you a lot of points if you clock it high enough


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

xeons are better.

gainstowns clock higher... alot higher.


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> lol
> 
> I say go with the 762 Classy if your going to spend 1K
> 
> as for the chip the 920 will get you a lot of points if you clock it high enough



thats to much for a mobo lol i was looking at this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131614

also i still got my ss phase in the garage it fits 1366 sockets


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

hey

im selling my p6t6 ws revo if you want it. its a great OCing board and you can run a good amount of vid cards on it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> xeons are better.
> 
> gainstowns clock higher... alot higher.



If you want the most points you will want the 920.

the 920 compare to the w3520 is no competition because more people submit with the 920 

If you find a good 920 you can bench up in the 4.7+ range but again you will want a good board and ram



DOM said:


> thats to much for a mobo lol i was looking at this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131614
> 
> also i still got my ss phase in the garage it fits 1366 sockets



Can it handle the i7 920's load ?
if it can your half way there


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

you get more points for cpus that no one else has.... like my e5530.

i hold the 2nd place record for that cpu.


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey
> 
> im selling my p6t6 ws revo if you want it. its a great OCing board and you can run a good amount of vid cards on it.


im never going to have the cash to run that many cards i never ran 2 



Assassin48 said:


> Can it handle the i7 920's load ?
> if it can your half way there


it should it was tested at 300watt load and kept it in the -40's range



Fitseries3 said:


> xeons are better.
> 
> gainstowns clock higher... alot higher.



Gainstown ? isnt that the 6 Core ?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> you get more points for cpus that no one else has.... like my e5530.
> 
> i hold the 2nd place record for that cpu.



Compare your #1 place 
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_e5530

with the 920 
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_920

#1 on the 920 will net you 50 points while your e5530 has 1.5 points

the 920 has way more submissions which will give more points, if your the only one submitting on a cpu it wont be as much as a popular cpu


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Compare your #1 place
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_e5530
> 
> with the 920
> ...



if your going to running for cpu points ur going to need some good cooling to get points cuz most are going to be on ln2 dice or cas lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> if your going to running for cpu points ur going to need some good cooling to get points cuz most are going to be on ln2 dice or cas lol



Yup you need to be aggresive 

I was able to do 4.7ghz on my UD5 on water 
here is the submission 
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/925594_assassin48_wprime_32m_core_i7_920_5sec_110ms


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2010)

the more i look at getting a new rig i want to order it lol but im thinking of selling my 775 and some water cooling suff to make it not seem so bad lmao

i was looking at this ram but idk how will they clock 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148250


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

DOM said:


> the more i look at getting a new rig i want to order it lol but im thinking of selling my 775 and some water cooling suff to make it not seem so bad lmao
> 
> i was looking at this ram but idk how will they clock
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148250



TBH I'm not good at choosing ram 

I have 2 sets of different 3x1gb ram that i switch back and forth


----------



## IXtreme (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello mates, i IraqI_Freedom of the Lab501.ro HWBot Team salute you.
anyone selling a cheap ln2 dewar? does that anyone ship to romania?

Just saying hi.


----------



## Janus67 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all, it was recommended I link to my for-sale thread for other benchers that would be interested from the TPU benching team: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ln2-dewar-pots-ram-modded-video-cards.196787/


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 8, 2014)

Assassin48 said:


> TBH I'm not good at choosing ram
> 
> *I have 2 sets of different 3x1gb ram that i switch back and forth*



1gb sticks are most likely single-sided..


----------



## vega22 (Feb 11, 2014)

you are best spending money on the very popular hardware if you are going to spend on it you know. they have the most submissions so they get the most points for the most people.

keep in mind that those at the top will of spent much more than you plan on just binning cpu, before they even fire up an os.

if you're benching older cpu do not bother with 3d benches on it. for 3d benching you want the fastest chip you have, not an older one.

socket 775 or am2 are about the cheapest platforms to get great boints from as they had a longer shelf life and more popular hardware.

if you have a fast cpu/mobo setup then you would get great biontage from older gpu runs. the new faster cpu will give you a boost off the bat and the ability to pick from/mod the more modern drivers will help too. if you go mid range on the gpu you will tend to be ok as more people bought the 560 than 580


----------



## d1nky (Feb 12, 2014)

hey guys this is the old hwbot team thread, the new thread is in my sig.


----------

